# Baron's Kiss!



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

I am VERY proud of Baron - our just 5yo male GSD.

He usually is pretty friendly to puppies and most other dogs but had had some DA to certain dogs.

Similarlly he is usually friendly or at least indifferent to most new people (but VERY friendly and outgoing to people he knows); but once in a while will bark at some people (esp those who stare at him or act "suspicioslly".

We had a couple of guys come over a few days ago to so some work on our deck in the backyard.

Baron met Dan (person who is working on our back deck) and his helper guy when they came to start work on our deck; and of course was very friendly with Dan (he knows and seems to remember him very well); but met the new guy for first time yesterday.

And was very friendly with him although he did watch him very carefully until deciding that he was ok and then was very outgoing with him. 

So today when I took him out of his run on leash to pee, the guys were here working on the deck roof. Baron seemed friendly to them so we walked (on leash) over to them and he wanted to say hi to the new guy so we went over to him. 

The guy started petting him and then before i could move, knelt down right in front of him, put both hands on Baron's neck and put his face RIGHT in Baron's face. Baron looked at him and then gave him a great big KISS! 

I was astounded and couldn't believe that a stranger would do that to a big strange GSD! Then Baron started dancing around playfully with this guy! 

Could have been interesting! 

But I was VERY proud of my guy for reacting as he did!


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

What a good boy he is!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Verivus said:


> What a good boy he is!


 
We do think so (MOST of the time!).


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

> The guy started petting him and then before i could move, knelt down right in front of him, put both hands on Baron's neck and put his face RIGHT in Baron's face. Baron looked at him and then gave him a great big KISS


I bet your heart rate was going a mile a minute there for a couple of seconds!

I had the same thing with Ky when the furnace guy was over. He said he loved dogs (he could see Ky in her crate) and would I let her out. I told him she was a GSD and his face lit up. "I love GSDs"

I opened her crate and invited her over to meet him ... what did Ky do? She ran up to him and dropped and rolled over on her back!

I was stunned ... she'd never done that before to ANYONE!!!! And she's never done it since!!!

He was in love ... and so was she ... if he ever "breaks" in, Ky will help him!!!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Good job Baron. You are definitely on the nice list!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Santa is going to be very good to Baron this year! Great job!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Good boy!


----------

